# On the seas



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,

I'm trying to compose few short titles (only three for the moment), like some paintings, with a theme (not a musical theme) : a travel on the seas. I hope to convey a portion of emotions that guide me in the composition. Thanks for your reviews. It's here :


__
https://soundcloud.com/yoshed%2Fsets


----------



## Harlequin (May 30, 2014)

Yoshed I loved your pieces, they very much convey the presence of a large expanse such as the ocean. The pieces are very well composed and they are very clean recordings.


----------

